# (FR-EN) Yewerne mar?



## edharcourt

Hello again. 
Does anyone have an idea what the above sentence mean? I don't speak Turkish at all... 

Context:
A son tells his mother that he's been smoking at school. 
She asks "Yewerne mar?"
He answers: "I'm a grown up, I can do whatever I want"

This might not be correct Turkish. It's from a German script.
Thanks for your help... 

Ed


----------



## AlpArslan

On thing for sure, "Yewerne mar" is not Turkish, it's not even similar to any word in Turkish. No need to mention that "W" doesn't exists in the Turkish alphabet.


----------



## edharcourt

Well, I obviously didn't know this! As I said, I really don't speak a word of Turkish... I wish I could ! 
In another post, Volcano suggested that it might be *'yemekte ne var'*, but in the context, it wouldn't really make sense... (they're having an argument...) unless for a comical effect!?

Well, if you ever have an idea of what it could mean, in the above context, feel free to share!
Thanks everyone!
Ed


----------



## Asr

Hey Ed!

Could it be "yine ne var? " meaning "qu'est-ce qu'il y a encore ? " (I am not sure what would be the correct translation in English for that..what is it again??) Well, hope this helps, if not, maybe you could share a little more context that might help us to guess.


----------



## edharcourt

Actually, when I listen to it again (it's on a video), it sounds more like "*duvenema*" or "*duveneba*"...

Here is the full dialogue in German, English and French:

*MOTHER*:
DE: Eine Verwarnung? Wegen Rauchens und Verschmutzung des Schulgeländes? Erklär mir das, Sohn.

EN: A warning? For smoking and rubbishing the school area? Can you explain this, son?
FR: Un avertissement? Pour avoir fumé et sali la propriéré de l'école? Rien qu'ça, hein? Explique-toi!

*SON*:
DE: Tja, wenn man raucht und die Zigarette wegschmeisst...

EN: Yes, (they send it) when you smoke and throw your cigarette... 
FR: Oui, c'est quand on fume et qu'on jette sa cigarette...

*MOTHER*: (raising her hand as if to slap him/ levant la main comme pour le gifler)
*Yewerne mar? (turc)*
 
*SON*:
DE: Sag mal, ich bin doch volljährig und dir keine Rechenschaft schuldig.
EN: Say, I'm a grown-up now, and I'm not accoutable to you.
FR: Mais Maman, je suis majeur, donc je n'ai aucun compte à te rendre.
 
*MOTHER*:
Bana mak. (turc)
EN: Look at me!
FR: Regarde-moi!

etc.

Does it help??
Thanks...


----------



## Asr

edharcourt said:


> Actually, when I listen to it again (it's on a video), it sounds more like "*duvenema*" or "*duveneba*"...
> 
> Does it help??
> Thanks...


 
No, it doesn't really...sorry  That can be anything, any kind of an angry exclamation...I can't guess what duvenema/duveneba might actually be. Hope someone else here can help you. (You don't know any Turkish people who could listen to that? )

Cheers,


----------



## edharcourt

Well, unfortunately I don't!

No worry, I'll make something up! Too bad for my curiosity!

Thanks a million, anyway!
have a nice day


----------



## Asr

yes, lets see the bright side; you can substitute almost anything you like for that Turkish stuff we couldn't make any sense of.  You too have a nice day and good luck with that!


----------



## mighty_atlas

edharcourt said:


> Actually, when I listen to it again (it's on a video), it sounds more like "*duvenema*" or "*duveneba*"...
> 
> Here is the full dialogue in German, English and French:
> 
> *MOTHER*:
> DE: Eine Verwarnung? Wegen Rauchens und Verschmutzung des Schulgeländes? Erklär mir das, Sohn.
> 
> EN: A warning? For smoking and rubbishing the school area? Can you explain this, son?
> FR: Un avertissement? Pour avoir fumé et sali la propriéré de l'école? Rien qu'ça, hein? Explique-toi!
> 
> *SON*:
> DE: Tja, wenn man raucht und die Zigarette wegschmeisst...
> 
> EN: Yes, (they send it) when you smoke and throw your cigarette...
> FR: Oui, c'est quand on fume et qu'on jette sa cigarette...
> 
> *MOTHER*: (raising her hand as if to slap him/ levant la main comme pour le gifler)
> *Yewerne mar? (turc)*
> 
> *SON*:
> DE: Sag mal, ich bin doch volljährig und dir keine Rechenschaft schuldig.
> EN: Say, I'm a grown-up now, and I'm not accoutable to you.
> FR: Mais Maman, je suis majeur, donc je n'ai aucun compte à te rendre.
> 
> *MOTHER*:
> Bana mak. (turc)
> EN: Look at me!
> FR: Regarde-moi!
> 
> etc.
> 
> Does it help??
> Thanks...


Hello. It could be " Döverim ha ! " ---> " I beat you, ( exclamation ) "


----------



## almondeyed

"_Döverim ha!"_ is very sensible  by the way not _"Bana mak",_"Bana bak!"


----------



## AlpArslan

edharcourt said:


> Well, I obviously didn't know this! As I said, I really don't speak a word of Turkish... I wish I could !



I just meant to give information, sorry anyways.


----------



## Volcano

*may be 'yine ne var'*


----------



## kazim

almondeyed said:


> "_Döverim ha!"_ is very sensible  by the way not _"Bana mak",_"Bana bak!"



"Döverim ha!" really makes sense, but it depends how old the son is. If he is smth like 18, you can't be sure. This is used rather for young children to threaten them with a spanking when they do not behave themselves


----------



## meozeren

i would go with "yine ne var?"


----------

